# Concealed Carry



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I just got my Utah CC permit in the mail today. Two weeks ago I bought a Bersa 380CC at Impact Guns (they mached Cabelas price for me) and I'm headed out this weekend to start shooting.

Question: I want to get a good *belly band *and *ankle holster *for when I carry in public. Where should I start looking? Websites?

Impact guns had very little to choose from in the way of ankle holsters and no belly bands in stock.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I carry my Bersa in an inside the pants holster under my shirt; it doesn't show up at all. I don't like the idea of an ankle holster possibly sliding around, so I’m no help there.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Look around or post this question over at Utah Concealed Carry. They have a lot of good info about holsters, so if you can't find an answer by searching the forums I'm sure somebody there could answer it. Though I've never tried one, a lot of people over there like the Smartcarry belly band. The only complaint I've heard about them is they can chafe if you wear them against bare skin, so an undershirt is usually worn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive been wanting to get my ccp too. Where did you get yours and how much $ when it was all said and done?


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Fixed Blade,

I was invited to a class by a "friend of a friend". The guy who taught it was really good, his first name was Jack. He is a retired cop with lots of cool stories to go with the class. He charges $50 a person and will come to your location as long as you have at least 4 people. That $50 includes his 2 hour class, fingerprints and background check. At the end of the night he signs a form that you need to mail in to the BCI with I think another $65 and about 45 days later in the mail you get your CC card. Here is his # if you are interested.

(801)773-7875
Jack


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Or if you can't get 4 people together you can usually get them at gun stores and stuff for around the same price. Cabela's has on put on by FBMG. I think FBMG does one at their store in draper. Rangermasters in Springville does them. Or just call a range or gun store near you and they may have them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would not recommend a ankle holster. I used one for awhile and never did like it. Besides , it makes it very difficult to run and draw the weapon. :shock: :lol:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Dont worry my cowboy boots completley cover my anckle holster when I'm wearing shorts.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> Your primary gun should be somewhere you can draw easily and an ankle really isn't it - that's more for a back up. Plus - in the summer when you wear shorts - it might stick out


Just wear long tube socks....

I have carried on my ankle only when it is not convenient to carry on my waist... i actually like the ankle but access is limited.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Dont worry my cowboy boots completley cover my anckle holster when I'm wearing shorts.


Just wear the damned thing on your hip then...no need for a concealed permit, we earned that right years ago and everytime we buy a gun... :evil:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

just get yourself a nice leather Inside the waistband holster. Sportsmans has cheapo uncle mikes ones that will work just fine until you can find something more comfortable.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough to find a good conceal holster because it needs to fit both your gun and your body. I'm a skinny bugger, so the popular Smart Carry doesn't work because I can't sit down with it. But after shopping around a lot and making some bad purchases, I ended up with the Supertuck Deluxe from Crossbreed holsters. Expensive, but very comfortable for me.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------

